# John deere model B cultivator attachment and planter buckets



## austin (Nov 17, 2018)

I am looking to revive my grandfathers Model B tractor. I have the cultivator attachment that mounts up front and the rear piece but I also have the corn planter buckets that drop the seeds with the cultivator attachment. I was looking for some insight to this seeing i would like to restore it to its full but cant seem to find any info on the buckets.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the corner planter a converted ride on unit with steel wheels or does it have rubber tires? Any numbers on the planter, like 999 or 290, for instance?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a series of photos of the 290 planter, missing its fertilizer bins:
https://picclick.com/John-Deere-Model-290-Two-Row-Corn-Planter-322631638381.html#&gid=1&pid=1

A youtube of the 999 model that looks complete:





I am aware of gravity feed fertilizer bins that fit the cultivator used on the Model B tractor, but not of any integrated planters that were part of the cultivator.


----------



## austin (Nov 17, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Here is a series of photos of the 290 planter, missing its fertilizer bins:
> https://picclick.com/John-Deere-Model-290-Two-Row-Corn-Planter-322631638381.html#&gid=1&pid=1
> 
> A youtube of the 999 model that looks complete:
> ...


this is the only video of the way I remember it was set up but with a few more rows installed


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a great movie clip! Nice machine, hope you can bring it back!!


----------



## austin (Nov 17, 2018)

I may have worded my last response a little confusing. I have been trying to search for any pictures or videos of the way ours was set up and that YouTube video is the only one I have found similar setup but I can’t seem to find any close pictures so I can piece together the planter as to what I need or may be missing now. Grandfather passed away 10 years ago so I was only 13 at the time and he was the last to disassemble the planters so I’m trying to run off of memory of how it functioned.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you sure those are planters and not the hiller/fertilizer units for root crops? I see no seed registers in the assembly.


----------



## austin (Nov 17, 2018)

I’m not sure that’s what I’m trying to figure out. I can definitely be wrong just is nobody around here knows about this setup.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure seems to be a fertilizer as RC mentioned.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most agricultural areas have a 2 cylinder John Deere tractor owners group that show their tractors at the county fair, parades, and special events. See if you can find that group and you will likely find someone with an answer for you.


----------



## austin (Nov 17, 2018)

Ok thanks so much for info and direction to start heading!


----------

